

Reddit co-founder Steve Huffman not proud of what site has become - kanamekun
http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/it-pro/business-it/reddit-cofounder-steve-huffman-not-proud-of-what-site-has-become-20141209-122txn.html

======
unclesaamm
This article was all over the place. The bit on Aaron Swartz at the end was
totally unnecessary. Curious what parts of the interview got left on the
editorial floor.

